# breeding pair



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

currently i have 2 rbp, around 2in in size. i lost 1 rbp due to powerhead. :sad:

now i'm getting 2 more rbp, total of 4pcs rbp in a 75gal tank.









my questions, do i have a chance to get a pair for breeding? any suggestion that guarantee of getting a pair?










how long would it be for the rbp to mature and ready for breeding?









thanx.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

That's a tough question with tuff odds. They may or may not. The smallest rbp I've seen breeding was 4" (size of a pac of marlboro). Broke off part of a shoal for my brother. He's did the deed 2mos later. The ones left in my tank never breed ... so I sold them off.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Usually RBP cannot mate until they are at least 6 inches when they are fully mature. Having four will not guarantee breeding. It all depends, you could have all females or all males. If you do have one female and the rest male, the female might not want to breed because of the environment and other factors. But having four in your 75g rather then 3 would be better.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

trust me, you can have 5 in a 75 for life. and more chance to breed them !


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

i'll keep that in mind.


----------

